# Pidgy has got very loose watery green droppings



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi There

My Pidgy (who I found almost dead last year, after he had fallen down our drain) has been doing great all year, but has suddenly developed very lose green droppings, he also feels like he has lost a little weight, I looked into his throat and its pink and clean, he looks ok, and is eating and drinking as usual, i think he's moulting too as there are more feathers than usual in his bed each morning, he sleeps in a pet carrier.. which his choice  he goes outside during the day but always comes into the conservatory at night, and i'm worried he has picked something up from one of the wild pigeons. He is very tame and friendly, and went through so much last year, i'd hate him to get ill again, so want to try sort him out before what ever it is gets worse.
I dont have any medications in and will order some online, but i have no clue what to get, if anyone could help me please by suggesting something, and where to get it from, that would be great, I am in the UK.

Thank you for taking the time to read this

Take care 
Lesley x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesley, do you think you could post up a clear, well it photo of Mr. Pidgy, to see his body posture, and a photo of his fresh droppings. Any chance on getting him to a vet?

Karyn


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Pidgy*

Hi There, 
Thanks for replying to me, its 3 am here now, so i'd better get to bed soon, (i did'nt realise the time, as i'm sat here playing a silly game =/
I'll take some photos in the morning, and see if i can get them on as soon as i can. the vet is closed for the weekend, except for emercencies, so other than taking him as an emercency i'll have to wait till monday. 

Take care
Lesley x


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi there, i took some photos of his poop, he usually does his 'big morning poop' when he first wakes up, on a piece of kitchen on the floor, but chose this morning to miss it :/ so its not against a white background as i wanted, i also took some pic's of him, heres the link to them 

http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/tazbaby10/Pet pigeon/

hope it works, im not sure if you'll get the whole album or jus this mornings pic's i wasnt quite sure how to do it
thanks and take care
Lesley x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesley, from the look of that dropping, very helpful by the way, I would be treating Percy for two things first, one would coccidiosis and the other would be a possible worm infection. The meds you will need are a little harder to come by where you are, to get on your own, but any vet will have them. The first is called Trimethoprim/Sulfa, the reason I am recommending this medicine is that as well as treating for coccidiosis, it will also treat for E. Coli and Salmonella, in case what is wrong is not coccidiosis, but bacterial in nature. The second is called Ivermectin 1%, he will need just 2 drops of this, one drop straight down his throat and 12-14 days later the same again.

The treatments I recommended should cover the majority of things that could be causing Percy to be ill, and are safe and effective treatments. Both of which I have used many times on my own birds.

Karyn


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi There, 
I took Pidgy to the vets today, as he's still got the loose poop problem, plus also he's definatley lost weight, i shown her the above post and asked for the medications, but they didnt have any water solouble Trimethoprim, so she gave me some Baytril, i dont think birds were he speciality, but she was very nice and didnt charge me for the consultation, just the medicne, should i use this ? i've looked online and can buy the stuff mentioned above from the interent, but it might take a couple of week or so to come, pidgy dosent seem to be looking any worse,(except for losing a bit of weight) jus a bit scruffy as he's moulting, so should i order the stuff and wait, or give him some of the baytril and see how he goes on?

Thanks and take care
Lesley

ps, I've been looking up medicnes for pigeons online, and got totally confused, there are so many pigeon medicnes which on reading seem to do the same thing. 
Would one called COLUMBOVET 5 in 1 pigeon antibiotic, or another which is 4 in 1, aslo i found something called BACKS T K K Pulver 3 in 1 for pigeons, would any of these be of any use as i can get them from the UK, maybe a bit faster.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Bird Brain,

Its was so nice of you to take your bird to the vet, and I'm glad it didn't turn out to be too expensive for you. 

This medicine you were given, Baytril, is good for gastro enteritis caused by Paratyphoid or ecoli. These diseases can cause the symptoms you described, but to be honest, if that was the problem, I think you're bird would probably be off his food and looking more unwell than he appears . 

Like Dobato mentioned in her last message to you, the runny droppings are more likely to be caused by parasites like Coccidia and worms, and the Baytril won't help with those problems directly. So your vet has taken a bit of a wild guess here, and failed to do the proper tests for worms and cocci via a crop flush and fecal. No wonder you weren't charged. If you ever go back to a vet, before you see the vet, ask on the phone if they can do a crop flush and fecal & check the contents under a microscope on the spot, and how much it would cost. If they can't do that, the Vet is just taking a guess.

Regarding the medications you spoke about, I've been warned off the combination medicines. I think for now the fastest solution will be for you to contact the pet stores in your area and try to find an antibiotic called `tri sulfa' . It may also be called `Sulfa 3' or `Triple sulfa'. It is a fish medicine that can be used for birds. I have a feeling that Tri sulfa by Aqua master can be found in the UK, but I'm not sure as I live in AUstralia.

The Tri Sulpha is gentle and it will treat your bird for coccidia, enteritis, & respiratory illness. I've used this a lot for sick wild birds this year and it works most of the time, unless the poor bird has a very advanced illness or something completely different.

You can also get a bird worming medication from a pet store too. Look for one that contains levamisole, which is one of the safer ones you can get from a pet store. 

Please let us know how you go.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesley, you don't need water soluble Trimethoprim/Sulfa, if your vet has it in a pill form we can crush it and make it into a suspension. If this is a no go, then order in the Columbovet 5 in 1 Pigeon Antibiotic. I did a search and unlike a good deal of the combo meds on this side of the world, which use a Nitrofuran as the antibiotic and coccidiostat, the COLUMBOVET is actually Trimethoprim/Sulfa with Dimetridazole added to treat for canker, I think this may be a worthwhile medicine to try for your little guy. Bella, is right about most combo meds, but this one we may be able to work with. What is the strength of the Baytril you were given and what dose was suggested and how long will it take to get in the Columbovet?

Karyn


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i am more concerned whether its salmonella infection,is it possible to get the poop tested ?


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi There, 
Thanks for replying to me, firstly the Baytril is 2.5% ORAL, i can maybe get one of the online dropping and swab testing kits, but will prolly take a week to come, then i'm not sure how long they take to get the results back ( doing it at our vet would cost a fortune) i'll order the Columbovet stuff and hopefully it will come fast. i'm jus going out now, and will call in the aquarium shops and ask if they have any too.

thanks and take care 
Lesley


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesley, I am going to suggest you do what I myself would do in your position. I would order in the Columbovet, seeing if can the shipping can be expedited in any way, and in the meantime start him on the Baytril 2.5% you have. The dosing for the Baytril 0.25cc (6.25mg). This will be about 5 drops and will be appropriate for a bird weight between 300-350g, if he weighs more than this, in the 350-400g area, you can give him 0.30cc (7.5mg, 6 drops) and you will do this once a day. I think since we can't say with certainty exactly what is causing him to be ill, although we have some suspicions, starting what you have on hand would be a prudent thing to do. The Baytril and the Columbovet (Trimethoprim/Sulfa) with both treat for salmonella (paratyphoid), but the Columbovet will treat for a number of things Baytril alone won't, so as soon as you get it in, we can make a switch in medications. I don't think you need to order in the test kit, as you will be initiating treatment that will cover salmonella, regardless of how the test cam back.

Karyn


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi There,
well i went to order the Columbovet, but is was out of stock =( but the company offered an alternative, i copy/pasted the uses and ingredients:-

CCP 50 tablets. Broad spectrum treatment for Racing pigeon..

INDICATIONS
When symptoms are not conclusive and we are not sure what is the problem, CCP is the solution.
- Diarrhea, 
- Vomiting, 
- Loss of appetite, 
- Loss of form, 
- Fast weight loss, 
- Parasites

COMPOSITION:
- Dimetridazole
- Sulfadimethoxine
- Trimethoprime
- Piperazine.
- Neomycine

USE
- 1 tablet per pigeon during 5-7 consecutive days

I see it has the same things almost as the other, but is in tablet form, would this be ok, plus they will ship it in 1-2 days.

I gave Pidgy the Baytril dose suggested, after which he growled at me , then did his little 'Indian war Dance' so i dont think he was too impressed with me =)

thanks for taking the time to read this message
take care
Lesley x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesley, although myself I would prefer the Columbovet over the second choice of CCP 50 tablets, I would still go ahead and order them. Although similar to the first, which was Trimethoprim/Sulfa with a medicine to treat for canker, the Dimetridazole. The second, while also Trimethoprim/Sulfa, also has a de-wormer added, Piperazine (aka Wazine), plus an additional antibiotic to act in the GI tract to help with GI issues, the Neomycin (this medicine is not well absorbed systemically).

The war dance is good, it means he is still "present" with us, so see how quick you can get the CCP 50 tablets in and well get him going on them, wouldn't mind knowing the concentration of the different ingredients if you can get them either off the box or from the supplier.

Karyn


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi There, Thanks for replying to my message =)
ive orderd, the tablets and they are going to email when the other stuff is back in stock, as i might as well get some, so ive got it ready, incase i need in the future.
I meant to ask before, but someone told me to give him AVC too, is cider vinegar the same thing?
Thanks take care 
Lesley


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesley, ACV is apple cider vinegar and it is used to acidify the water, which in turn acidifies the GI track making it a less friendly place place for pathogens to grow. Many of us here use Bragg's, here's a link for it http://www.bragg.com/products/acv.html. If you use it, try starting at 1 teaspoon (5mL) into a liter of water and this can be slowly increased up to 2 teaspoons a liter. I give ACV water once or twice a week to my guys at a rate of 2 tablespoons a gallon (this is about 1 1/2 teaspoons a liter). Although quite rare, there are times a bird will not accept this in the water even at low amounts, so make sure he readily drinks his "new" water if you use it.

Karyn


----------



## bird brain (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi There, 
Thanks karyn, for answering me again =) i'll do that, also once ive filled up Pidjys water, will it be ok to put whats left of the litre out for the wild pigeons that come everyday to be fed?

take care
Lesley x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

bird brain said:


> Hi There,
> Thanks karyn, for answering me again =) i'll do that, also once ive filled up Pidjys water, will it be ok to put whats left of the litre out for the wild pigeons that come everyday to be fed?
> 
> take care
> Lesley x


Sure, shoudn't be a problem with that.

Karyn


----------



## jtrujillo707 (Oct 3, 2013)

i know this thread is old , but did anyone find out what ended up being the problem?


----------

